# Article on vaping In the "Workplace"



## Ferdi (2/6/15)

Saw this


Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (2/6/15)

Thanks for posting this @Ferdi - This kind of thing makes me so angry!

Why do they have someone with the title of doctor discussing how to go about designing and implementing policy and procedures for employers. HR people don't go around telling doctors how to perform surgery. Then don't even get me started on the 'medical' concerns stated in the article... it carries on as if nicotine is carcinogenic.

This is a very poor piece of journalism, and the source providing information does not appear to have much knowledge about the topic of the article. I have an office cat that appears to know more about both the law and medical practice than this doctor.

Again it is so important that we as a community of vapers counter this kind of BS reporting by being good brand ambassadors

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/6/15)

Yoh that is frustrating  i hope someone here on the forum could write a piece that actually states the real truth to the workplace. You no know people. .. if it's in the newspaper it must be true


----------



## devdev (2/6/15)

One of my favorite sayings about journalism:

"Don't let the facts get in the way of a good story"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WillieRoux (2/6/15)

I'm taking them down 1 for 1....Even if I have to lend a smoker a device to try and open his/her eyes....They will go down

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

